# Best Thermogenic Fat Burner?



## kenwood (Sep 14, 2006)

Discuss.....whats the best? which product had the best reviews?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 14, 2006)

*TOP 5
Nutrex Lipo 6 
MuscleTech Hydroxycut 
S.A.N. Tight 
Biotest Hot-Rox 
Universal Animal Cuts*


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2006)

I tried Lupo-6 and it didnt do shit for me but give me the shakes (which I got used to in under a week).

Stimurex were the best ones Ive tried in years. 1 pill 3 times a day?  Sign me up!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 14, 2006)

Stimurex ?? are you sure thats spelled right? i did a search on bb.com and their were no results.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2006)

Stimurex- RX I think...not sure, I dont down these that much since stimulants are for the weak !  (HINT HINT!!!)

Oh and its LIPO-6.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 15, 2006)

Stimerex is how it's spelled.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> *TOP 5
> Nutrex Lipo 6
> MuscleTech Hydroxycut
> S.A.N. Tight
> ...



Hydroxycut was ok the first timer, doesn't seem to do anything anymore, I tried thermoshred before a comp as well, not impressed.

Like SAN tight and Univeral Animal Cuts is the BOMB! 

x
x
x

T


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> *TOP 5
> Nutrex Lipo 6
> MuscleTech Hydroxycut
> S.A.N. Tight
> ...



oLD foruma hydroxycut was da BOMB!!!

new hydrocut=1cup of coffee


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 15, 2006)

It's pretty ghey to take these supps without looking at the ingredients inside of them....LIKE yohombine...


----------



## Action-Jackson (Sep 15, 2006)

Scorch


----------

